# OGF Outfitters



## Papaharry (Jan 25, 2013)

I purchased a OGF Flag online through OGF outfitters on Jan 14th 2014, here it is Feb 11th and I have not received it or heard anything. The promptly took payment on Jan 14th through Paypal??????


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll look into it and have our vendor get back with you...


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Papaharry said:


> I purchased a OGF Flag online through OGF outfitters on Jan 14th 2014, here it is Feb 11th and I have not received it or heard anything. The promptly took payment on Jan 14th through Paypal??????


That's strange. I purchased two OGF stickers a few years back (one for my SUV, one for my friend's boat) and I received them within a week. Rest assured, it will be taken care of. OGF is good about this type of stuff.

Of course, it would be nice if OGF got back with you instead of having the "vendor" do so. Kind of a hands off approach.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Per our vendor, The flags aren't purchased in bulk like vinyl so it had to be ordered then made and shipped monday. Our vendor is obligated to contact customers in the event a refund needs issued as I don't control his paypal. I'm there every step of the way tho


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Trust me guys...if there is an issue Shake is all over it once he is made aware of a problem!


----------



## Papaharry (Jan 25, 2013)

Got it !!! the next day it arrived in the mail, I'm happy now


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does the OGF have any of those white decals available? Would be interested in picking up a couple for the boat and truck. Thanks


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I second the decals question I want 1


----------



## osteo (Feb 8, 2014)

decals www.ogfoutfitters.com


----------

